# Has anyone stood up on the chair lift & rode off?



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Yep, sounds really, really retarded to me. What's the actual benefit?


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Why? Why would you want to do that. Injure yourself doing something cool like a rail or jump, not the CHAIRLIFT.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I understand your user name now.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yes you are retarded. they should pull your pass and ban you.


----------



## khok101 (Dec 10, 2011)

Argo said:


> I understand your user name now.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

IT's pretty stupid to begin with. But why the fuck would you stand up on the lift and then jump off?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Last year @ Hemlock I told a lifty fried of mine that I was going to stand up on one of the chairs & ride off, He didn't seem to give a shit.
> Last run of the day about half way up the Green chair I stood up, put the back of my board on the back rest & the front on the seat.
> I thought it might be hard to do my back binding up, but it was surprisingly easy. The top of the chair fit nicely under my arm.
> 
> ...


Either you're slow or you're trolling.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

And why the fuck do you stand up on the backrest to put your bindings on. You are fucking retarded. Just put them on sitting down.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I call bullshit.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

You trollin'


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

look at how he spelled suggesting.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ThunderChunky said:


> And why the fuck do you stand up on the backrest to put your bindings on. You are fucking retarded. Just put them on sitting down.


This. Anytime I'm on a chair by myself I'll go ahead and strap in, but you sure as hell don't have to stand up to do it.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> This. Anytime I'm on a chair by myself I'll go ahead and strap in, but you sure as hell don't have to stand up to do it.


Maybe hes like one of those dogs that hasn't learnt to cock his leg yet. Who cares really, this thread would rate as the most retarded thing that I've seen on this site.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

OP likes to live on the edge i see.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


>


What he said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

The OP is the same person who suggested in the "Tips on Teaching Others How to Ride":



timmytard said:


> This isn't a joke.
> What if you had him wear a belt with one of those retractable dog leashes.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Hope this is a joke post

If not please wear GoPro and ride off at the highest point on the lift, try to grind one of the lift support poles on the way down for bonus points.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

You should have posted in the "Why I am so core?" thread.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

well this thread looks like its going well so far


----------



## Shox (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Holy, lot of fuckin' negativity goin' on here. 
It ain't that fucking crazy. From where your supposed to exit off the chair to the pulley is like 200 feet & it never goes higher than about 15 feet, worst case scenario I stay on to long & over shoot the nice transition landing or have to sit back down. wooo scary...

I don't even think it's core. You guys shouldn't either.

Think about it, you are all ready moving forward because the chair is going forwrd.
With your back foot on the back rest & your front foot on the seat, it puts your board @ a 45% angle.
All you have to do is let go & you start to slide down the chair.
You land on the run out that every one else rides down.
It is sloped & your going forward.
The landing is super smooth.

So enough with the stupid comments, ya I really did it, it isn't difficult or crazy.




The OP is the same person who suggested in the "Tips on Teaching Others How to Ride":

Quote:
Originally Posted by timmytard View Post
This isn't a joke.
What if you had him wear a belt with one of those retractable dog leashes.

They make these harnesses for little kids learning to ski, as far as I know no one has invented one for snowboarding. It would have to attach onto your left or right side not in the middle of your back like the ski one. 
So ya that's me, a fuckin' innovator.
An innovator in a general sense, is a person or an organization who is one of the first to introduce into reality something better than before. That often opens up a new area for others and achieves an innovation. Grow some balls, Suck it, or just don't even reply.

The one. The only.

TT


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Think about it, you are all ready moving forward because the chair is going forwrd.
> With your back foot on the back rest & your front foot on the seat, it puts your board @ a 45% angle.
> All you have to do is let go & you start to slide down the chair.
> You land on the run out that every one else rides down.
> ...


With your description I envision you nailing the ground with your board at a 90 degree angle to the earth!

Where do you ride that you could do such a thing? Here the chair is about 40' to 50' off the ground until the final stretch, and if you jumped off the chair I'm pretty sure you'd have a few Patrol waiting for you to escort you off the premises.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Think about it,


Sound advice...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Toecutter said:


> With your description I envision you nailing the ground with your board at a 90 degree angle to the earth!
> 
> Where do you ride that you could do such a thing? Here the chair is about 40' to 50' off the ground until the final stretch, and if you jumped off the chair I'm pretty sure you'd have a few Patrol waiting for you to escort you off the premises.


This chair is the same height as your chair I'd imagine.
Ok. picture where you get off the chair, I'm assuming it is pretty much the same @ most mt's.
It has to have some sort of run out, a down hill slope so people don't smash into the people that exited before them.

Then where every one else stands up to get off. I don't. I stay on it until the ground starts to drop & my feet no longer touch.
That is point that I rode off the chair

I do my bindings up on the chair almost every time if I am solo on the chair.
When everyone gets off the chair, I stay on for maybe 5 extra seconds.
Then I scoot my ass off the chair, drop 5 feet & ride away. My bindings are all ready done up.
That's what gave me the idea that I could ride off the chair.

This was @ Hemlock Valley resort, but some chair lifts the pulley is right where you get off. So it wouldn't work. This particular chairs final tower where it turns around is way past where you exit off the chair

TT


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> This chair is the same height as your chair I'd imagine.
> Ok. picture where you get off the chair, I'm assuming it is pretty much the same @ most mt's.
> It has to have some sort of run out, a down hill slope so people don't smash into the people that exited before them.
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean on the off ramp. I was picturing somewhere between the last lift pole and the wheelhouse.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

timmytard said:


> worst case scenario I stay on to long & over shoot the nice transition landing or have to sit back down. wooo scary...


actually worst case scenario is, when you try to jump off, you shake the cable holding up all the chairs and it bounces off the wheels then people riding the chairlift fall to the ground and get hurt. which is why your friend came out waving his arms at you. because you are a idiot.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Bottom line. Stop doing it. Don't do it. Never do it. You're an idiot for ever thinking of doing it. 


I just don't understand were the idea pops into your head " How do I strap my bindings on while I'm on the lift. I know, I'll stand up."


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ThunderChunky said:


> I just don't understand were the idea pops into your head " How do I strap my bindings on while I'm on the lift. I know, I'll stand up."


comon man, open your mind. you havent seen him eat paint chips or go thru a hard breakup with a cousin.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

It's not that dangerous, and it sure as hell isn't enough to pop the cable off the pulleys. The closer you are to the pulley the more force it takes to move the cable. If you get 20 guys jumping off or bouncing the chairs halfway up the lift that could pop the cable off, one guy doing it right next to the pulley isn't going to do anything.

I'm not saying it's a smart thing to do or not dangerous at all, I agree it's dumb, but lots of fun things are dumb. My friend jumped off a chair lift in high school. We were halfway up the hill(Ohio, no mountains here) and the lift stopped at a low spot, only about 15' to the snow, so he jumped, I would have too but right after he jumped the lift started moving again  I've only jumped off of a lift once, the people on the chair infront of me fell getting off and stopped the lift. I was on the backside of the off ramp, so I clicked in, hopped off onto the slope, and rode away.



> I just don't understand were the idea pops into your head " How do I strap my bindings on while I'm on the lift. I know, I'll stand up."


You, and lots of others, please learn how to read. Why don't you try to strap in then climb on top of a chair, much easier and safer to do it with 1 foot out then strap in once you're up there. He never said that's how you should strap in if you're getting off the lift like a normal person.


----------



## honeycomb (Feb 6, 2011)

I hadn't read your last post before I replied, I agree with what you said. I say do whatever you want as you want as long as your not hurting others or getting in their way. I didn't think about the sensors, lifts around here aren't that modern...


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

All of you, except Shred Life, Mistah, and some others got trolled.


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

timmytard said:


> They make these harnesses for little kids learning to ski, as far as I know no one has invented one for snowboarding. It would have to attach onto your left or right side not in the middle of your back like the ski one.
> So ya that's me, a fuckin' innovator.
> An innovator in a general sense, is a person or an organization who is one of the first to introduce into reality something better than before. That often opens up a new area for others and achieves an innovation. Grow some balls, Suck it, or just don't even reply.
> 
> ...


Sorry TT buthttp://www.amazon.com/Ponyrider-Kids-Snowboard-Trainer-Kid/dp/B004DEGC2O


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Video or it didn't happen


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

honeycomb said:


> It's not that dangerous, and it sure as hell isn't enough to pop the cable off the pulleys. The closer you are to the pulley the more force it takes to move the cable. If you get 20 guys jumping off or bouncing the chairs halfway up the lift that could pop the cable off, one guy doing it right next to the pulley isn't going to do anything.


Actually, that can definitely happen. It just happened this weekend at Killington. From what I heard from a lift op, one of the lift attendants working the North Ridge Triple (fixed grip) apparently swung the chair too much and it caused the cable to jam up at the return bullwheel feed. The lift was out of service all Sunday.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

!!!!!Bingo!!!!!!
I think we have a winner.

The closer you are to the pulley the more force it takes to move the cable. If you get 20 guys jumping off or bouncing the chairs halfway up the lift that could pop the cable off, one guy doing it right next to the pulley isn't going to do anything.
Thank you, honeycomb. You don't have to agree that what I did was right or smart. But you @ least know how things work.


Think about the physics, when I let go of the lift & start riding off the chair.
I leave the chair almost weightless, because I am moving forward & down @ the same time.
The gravitational pull on me lessons because I am descending. It's hard to explain, maybe some one can help shed some light on the technical explanation.
Therefore if any thing, I make the chair bounce less by riding off it. 
Going by your theory, I guess when four grown men stand up off the chair, it must bounce enough to send people to the moon?

Quote:
I just don't understand were the idea pops into your head " How do I strap my bindings on while I'm on the lift. I know, I'll stand up."
You, and lots of others, please learn how to read. 
Yes, please learn to read. Thunderchump, you've said the same thing like for times, based off something you misread. 


Snowolf
Well, here is another "stupid comment"....
No one here other than you is being "stupid" and they are not being negative, they are being responsible adults.

Really, your tellin' me if you read through all the posts there isn't any stupid comments, I'm not saying they all are, but by saying there isn't any, makes me not want to believe other things you say...by saying that you discredit yourself.



Sorry TT but Amazon.com: Kid Snowboard Trainer - Ponyrider: Sports & Outdoors
I said as far as I know, now I do know. Great Idea, I'm glad that the innovator of that device & I, think alike...
as far as I know no one has invented one for snowboarding. It would have to attach onto your left or right side not in the middle of your back like the ski one. 



CheeseForSteeze
Actually, that can definitely happen. It just happened this weekend at Killington. From what I heard from a lift op, one of the lift attendants working the North Ridge Triple (fixed grip) apparently swung the chair too much and it caused the cable to jam up at the return bullwheel feed. The lift was out of service all Sunday.

Oh, & I'm sure that did happen, I hate it when they do that. Those variables have no bearing on my situation.

I realize we are all snowboarders, so we aren't the smartest people on the planet, But there has to be someone here smart enough to explain why what I did actually puts less stress & less bounce on the system?
Come on, someone bite the bullet, you don't have to agree, just explain it so the masses understand.

I know you know, snowolf. If your man enough, explain it. It would take a big man to jump ship, & by that I don't mean you have to agree with it. 


I guess I will have to video it.
I'll video a chair with close to the max weight capacity on it & see how the chair behind reacts.
Then I guess I'll throw it on a tripod and ride off again & I guess I'll do it normal too.
At least now if I get in trouble/banned, I can say it is a science experiment.
anyone want to put money on the results, I do!

retarded, but not the most retarded

TT


----------



## Joeluca (Dec 14, 2011)

khok101 said:


> :thumbsup:


yep


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Think about the physics, when I let go of the lift & start riding off the chair.
> I leave the chair almost weightless, because I am moving forward & down @ the same time.





timmytard said:


> The gravitational pull on me lessons because I am descending.





timmytard said:


> I realize we are all snowboarders, so we aren't the smartest people on the planet...


So much to take in...


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowboarders get a bad rap because of dipshits like you.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> yes you are retarded. they should pull your pass and ban you.


LOL hahahahah


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

timmytard said:


> The OP is the same person who suggested in the "Tips on Teaching Others How to Ride":
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by timmytard View Post
> ...


That was a wonderful idea to teach a 40 year old, 250 pound man, with a dog leash around his belt. Yes sir, you're a fuckin' innovator. Go invent a snowboard harness to teach adults, and when you make millions let us all know. We all know society likes to do things the lazy way and it's nice that you think like them. 

Oh by the way, you probably shouldn't boast about yourself when you need to copy and paste the description of the word "innovator" off Wikipedia, the first search result is exactly the sentence I put in bold. I knew it was a bit too complicated for your retarded mind to put into words. I'm proud of you though, you learned how to highlight words and right-click your mouse. What will you think of next?


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

really you guys? is it that hard to believe that he did this? doesn't sound all that dangerous or difficult to me. i think the only question is "why?". i don't really see the appeal to doing it, but i don't see any reason to condemn the guy for it either. i mean, if we are all just gonna sit back and tell eachother the right and wrong way to snowboard, then i'm gonna tell everyone that hiking handrails and wallrides makes you an idiot. now THAT is fucking stupid. but the fact of the matter is that this is just my opinion, and there is no right or wrong way to snowboard. you guys are sounding like a bunch of skiers right now.


----------



## Taskmaster (May 16, 2012)

Woooooooooow i want to high five you for your awesome skills /sarcasm


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

This again?

:laugh:


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

polemite said:


> really you guys? is it that hard to believe that he did this? doesn't sound all that dangerous or difficult to me. i think the only question is "why?". i don't really see the appeal to doing it, but i don't see any reason to condemn the guy for it either. i mean, if we are all just gonna sit back and tell eachother the right and wrong way to snowboard, then i'm gonna tell everyone that hiking handrails and wallrides makes you an idiot. now THAT is fucking stupid. but the fact of the matter is that this is just my opinion, and there is no right or wrong way to snowboard. you guys are sounding like a bunch of skiers right now.


IT'S FOR THE FUCKIN STEEZE YO!!


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah, sorry for the revival. didn't realize it was that old. i was asked to check it out, so i responded.

but honestly, in my opinion it's about as reasonable as riding nearly no snow in a parking lot to hit a handrail or a wallride. i have no desire to do either, but i don't feel the need to jump down the throat of someone that does. fuck it if people want to do that stuff. makes no difference to the rest of us. why jump all over the guy?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

polemite said:


> yeah, sorry for the revival. didn't realize it was that old. i was asked to check it out, so i responded.
> 
> but honestly, in my opinion it's about as reasonable as riding nearly no snow in a parking lot to hit a handrail or a wallride. i have no desire to do either, but i don't feel the need to jump down the throat of someone that does. fuck it if people want to do that stuff. makes no difference to the rest of us. why jump all over the guy?


Because it quite likely *does *make a difference to the rest of us, as multiple people have already explained.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

there hasn't been a single explanation yet on how this guy's actions would personally effect anyone here. but neither do i want to hear one at this point. this is obviously just a case of the sharks smelling blood in the water, and there's a frenzy going on.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

that's a lot of speculation. and like he said in the original post, the lifty must not have understood what he was talking about the first time around, cuz he was trying to stop him when he tried it. but above all that, does anyone here ride at the same mountains as TT? is he really going to effect you personally?

and if we want to continue passing judgement based on speculation, i can go on all day about how urban jibbers can fuck up other people's day. but the fact of the matter is that i really don't care. because as you say about the lift scenario, its unlikely to actually happen. and there is no urban jibbing going on where i live, so i really don't care if they fuck themselves up, or anyone else's shit either.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)




----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

polemite said:


> is he really going to effect you personally?


Whether it affects us personaly is irrelevant. OP posted it here in cyberspace to be discussed. This place would be pretty boring if no one had an opinion on anything.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

polemite said:


> there hasn't been a single explanation yet on how this guy's actions would personally effect anyone here. but neither do i want to hear one at this point. this is obviously just a case of the sharks smelling blood in the water, and there's a frenzy going on.


It's been explained on almost every page. You just can't read.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

LuckyRVA said:


> Whether it affects us personaly is irrelevant. OP posted it here in cyberspace to be discussed. This place would be pretty boring if no one had an opinion on anything.


there's a bit of a difference between a discussion, and whats going on here. if everyone is throwing rocks at this guy just out of boredom, i have to ask who's really the troll here?


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> It's been explained on almost every page. You just can't read.


and now the sharks are turning on me... not surprising i guess.

no no thunder, i can read just fine. it's you that misread the original post. and unless you ride at the same resort as this guy, and unless he actually does derail a chairlift, there is no personal effect on you or anyone else. so what if he gets away with doing it once in a while?


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

polemite said:


> and now the sharks are turning on me... not surprising i guess.
> 
> no no thunder, i can read just fine. it's you that misread the original post. and unless you ride at the same resort as this guy, and unless he actually does derail a chairlift, there is no personal effect on you or anyone else. so what if he gets away with doing it once in a while?


so until it does/if it derails then it doesnt matter? what kind of logic is that, wait for something bad to happen then tell everyone how bad it is! and even if it never actually derails he can mess up the mechanics of the lift making the mtn pour more money into something they would not of had to thus taking that money away from better things they can be doing.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> so until it does/if it derails then it doesnt matter? what kind of logic is that, wait for something bad to happen then tell everyone how bad it is! and even if it never actually derails he can mess up the mechanics of the lift making the mtn pour more money into something they would not of had to thus taking that money away from better things they can be doing.


Find me one incident where the chair derails from jumping off it.
You can try, but I've searched & searched. There has been chairlift accidents, but they were mechanical error.

You won't find one, it's a fuckin' myth. Like Aliens & the Bible, they are great stories, but that's all they are.

A couple months ago I ran into a guy @ McDonalds who was a physicist, I asked him if he could answer it, he seemed like a normal dude.
He didn't put his opinion over the facts, I'll see if I can get him to chyme in. I kept his card after talking to him for about an hour.

I'm sure he has some sort of credentials, so you guys don't think it's me or one of my friends.

I will prove it, if I have to join every physics forum in the land.
If I have to do it again & tape it, well I guess that's what I'll have to do. 
I know I'm right & I'll fight till the death when I know I'm right.

When I do prove it, are all you guys going to be man about it & admit you were wrong? Maybe apologize for being dicks? Probably not, maybe one or two who aren't afraid to admit they were wrong 

I would, but that's just how I am.
Oh, I can't wait.

TT


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> so until it does/if it derails then it doesnt matter? what kind of logic is that, wait for something bad to happen then tell everyone how bad it is! and even if it never actually derails he can mess up the mechanics of the lift making the mtn pour more money into something they would not of had to thus taking that money away from better things they can be doing.


the likelyhood of a derailment is so slim that its not worth worrying about. thats the logic. the only secondary damage to the chair might be a torn seat cushion, if there even is one. but even for that to happen, he would probably have to be doing this multiple times off the same chair. what are the chances of that? not likely. especially since the lifties are gonna kick him off after the 2nd or 3rd time. he'd probably already be bored of doing this if you guys hadn't challenged him to this degree about it. now he's determined to do it again.


jumping off of chairlifts is nothing new. i've seen it done, and i can think of at least a few snowboard movies that feature guys doing it. hell, try youtubing it. i'm sure its out there. using the chair itself as a drop-in for the offloading ramp sounds new to me, but its unlikely to have any more effect than jumping off anywhere else. 

yeah it seems like a wierd thing to do, but then so is urban handrails. and there are probably even more possible secondary effects of urban riding that are much more likely to actually happen. but that's freedom of choice, and that's what some people call fun. so all the power to them. fly at it.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> I do think you are being a bit overzealous in tying to defend this guy. Timmytard is actually a well established forum member and often posts funny shit like this do I don't think he's too worried about catching flak....:laugh:


yeah, you're probably right. but i see this kind of reaction from people, and it bugs me on a much deeper level than just this one incident. it's happening everywhere. its the same kind of reaction that causes the formation of a countless number of rediculous laws that restrict everyone's freedom of choice and expression.

people always talk about the price of freedom being paid by a soldier in some distant war, but that's bullshit. this is it right here. allowing people to think and act on their own, and everyone being willing to live with the outcome, good or bad. 

is satisfying someone's sense of adventure worth a chairlift seat cushion? yeah i can live with that. how about the paint on a handrail, that taxpayers have to pay for? yeah i can live with that. or a hospital bill after someone hits their head on the stairs? yeah i can live with that. the list goes on and on.

it's not untill the likelyhood of causing someone else to be a victim becomes much more certain, that i start to get concerned.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

we had someone come off the lift funny on sat - pretty much he kinda went off to one side with the arm catching him . One thing led to another and the next thing we all see is the chair doing a pendulum hitting the roof of the lift doing full 90 degrees on both side. Bent the chair railing and ended up closing the lift for 20mins.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

polemite said:


> yeah, you're probably right. but i see this kind of reaction from people, and it bugs me on a much deeper level than just this one incident. it's happening everywhere. its the same kind of reaction that causes the formation of a countless number of rediculous laws that restrict everyone's freedom of choice and expression.
> 
> people always talk about the price of freedom being paid by a soldier in some distant war, but that's bullshit. this is it right here. allowing people to think and act on their own, and everyone being willing to live with the outcome, good or bad.
> 
> ...


*You* can live with that, I have no problem with your view. However, the vast majority of posters here and, I venture, of people on the mountain/lift do *not* want to live with that. Neither do the lift operators.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

so really? all this hostility is gonna come down to a seat cushion?


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Foot the bill personally for the seat cushion so no one behind you has to sit on a fucked up one. And then come repaint the handrail after every single session gets done so taxpayers don't have to. Somebody busts their head on a rail, great. It's their head to do whatever the fuck they want with it. When it's public domain, please extend a little courtesy to your fellow riders and people.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

did you read that back to yourself before you posted it? did you actually read what i've had to say up to this point? doesn't sound like it. if you're not gonna take the time to understand what i'm saying, this is about as much effort as i'm gonna put into responding...


edit. looks like you did now. i can agree with what you're saying now. everyone takes on personal responsibility for their actions. thats fine with me, so long as no one's freedom is impeded.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

polemite said:


> is satisfying someone's sense of adventure worth a chairlift seat cushion? yeah i can live with that. how about the paint on a handrail, that taxpayers have to pay for? yeah i can live with that. or a hospital bill after someone hits their head on the stairs? yeah i can live with that. the list goes on and on.
> 
> it's not untill the likelyhood of causing someone else to be a victim becomes much more certain, that i start to get concerned.


Did you read what *you* wrote

Ok I saw your edit and I realize you're sensible. So I edited my shit.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah, the only problem with that is that the world doesn't work that way. i wish it did. a nice dream though.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Let this die.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

you just don't get it at all do you? using your example, everyone that's coming down on timmy here is playing the role of the fascist.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

fuck, whatever. i'm done. have fun jerking off, cuz that's all this is. there's no actual discussion going on here. i'm attempting, and you're just amusing yourself.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

yeah, you got it buddy. gonna go nurse my asshurt now. hope you don't cut yourself on that razor sharp wit of yours.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

when people respond with things like "thats just stupid", or "you're and idiot", that's not a valid point. there's no discussion going on there. back up that opinion with something more substantial, and maybe there's some hope of getting somewhere.

my whole concern was that the group immediately turned on timmy in this topic. and i'm not concerned because i'm a timmy fan, but because it could very easily be you, me, or anyone else on some other topic, if the hoard is feeling blood thirsty. why act like that? that's asshole behavior. much more so than using a chairlift as a dropin ramp. 

and you've got the wrong impression about just how seriously i'm taking this whole thing. just like timmy's actions have no bearing on the rest of us, i'm quite aware of how inconsequential an internet forum is in the big scheme of things. this is all just a mouse click away from being forgotten. but still, no one needs to come here listen to 10 guys tell them how retarded they are. why act like that? and why does everyone feel justified in acting like that?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

polemite said:


> but still, no one needs to come here listen to 10 guys tell them how retarded they are. why act like that? and why does everyone feel justified in acting like that?


If I came on here and made a thread about having unprotected sex with a smelly pirate hooker, I'd expect 10 people to call me an idiot. That's pretty much equivalent to standing up on a chair to ride off...

Smelly pirate hooker



In other news, happy 4th of July to my neighbours to the south! Any unprotected sex for you guys down there? Must be a freakin party!


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

For anyone to do anything on the lift except ride to the top ( and drink, smoke, shoot the shit with your neighbor etc...) Is ignorant. How does it affect me personally what he does at that resort? It doesnt, but if his stupidity causes the other people behind him on that lift a delay then that is a problem. You may have noted the problem with society in general by reading this thread. How does it affect ME? ME ME ME. Fuckin self centered assholes everywhere.

How about stoppiing to think about how TTT riding off the lift chair affects the other snowsliders at his resort. I know if I witnessed some dumb shit doing this at my local spot or even at the resorts I frequent to the west, I would be quick to kindly point out there stupidity in person.

I mean seriously there are plenty of natural and man made hazards on the slope that only present risk to the rider attempting them. Go get your thrills there.


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

polemite said:


> when people respond with things like *"thats just stupid", or "you're and idiot"*, that's not a valid point. there's no discussion going on there. back up that opinion with something more substantial, and maybe there's some hope of getting somewhere.
> 
> my whole concern was that the group immediately turned on timmy in this topic. and i'm not concerned because i'm a timmy fan, but because it could very easily be you, me, or anyone else on some other topic, if the hoard is feeling blood thirsty. why act like that? that's asshole behavior. much more so than using a chairlift as a dropin ramp.
> 
> and you've got the wrong impression about just how seriously i'm taking this whole thing. just like timmy's actions have no bearing on the rest of us, i'm quite aware of how inconsequential an internet forum is in the big scheme of things. this is all just a mouse click away from being forgotten. but still, no one needs to come here listen to 10 guys tell them how retarded they are. why act like that? and why does everyone feel justified in acting like that?


This is stupid, and you're an idiot. Opinions aren't substantial you stupid idiot, they're opinions. As far as the members who posted against Timmytard, why the fuck not? The content of his post was stupid as fuck. What would you have done? High five him while you're giving him a blowjob? 

So what that he got hammered for being a dumbfuck? It's a public forum and the members expressed their opinion about what he posted.

If you aren't taking this seriously then you sure give the impression that you are. Stupid idiot.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

poutanen said:


> If I came on here and made a thread about having unprotected sex with a smelly pirate hooker, I'd expect 10 people to call me an idiot. That's pretty much equivalent to standing up on a chair to ride off...
> 
> Smelly pirate hooker
> 
> ...


We have Smelly pirate hookers were I live.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> We have Smelly pirate hookers were I live.


Pictures please, without the smell-o-vision of course! :laugh:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

They smell like kerosene.:laugh:


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

Frozen said:


> What would you have done? High five him while you're giving him a blowjob?


DANM TimmyTard look what you started now you are getting head on the lift.:laugh::laugh:SKEETSKEET


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Frozen said:


> This is stupid, and you're an idiot. Opinions aren't substantial you stupid idiot, they're opinions. As far as the members who posted against Timmytard, why the fuck not? The content of his post was stupid as fuck. What would you have done? High five him while you're giving him a blowjob?
> 
> So what that he got hammered for being a dumbfuck? It's a public forum and the members expressed their opinion about what he posted.
> 
> If you aren't taking this seriously then you sure give the impression that you are. Stupid idiot.


When I prove you all wrong, & I will. I'll use facts not opinions.
You sir are first in line to suck the dick.

Why is it that 9 pages of you guys can't find a single instance of any accident caused by what I did. I can answer that, cause it never has.

You know, almost every war since the beginning of time was caused because of religious beliefs. 
Are you all religious fanatics, that just believe what you have been instructed to believe? 

I'm an Atheist. But if you wanna go to war, I'll take you to war.

TT


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

:laugh: This thread is hilarious.


----------



## polemite (Feb 17, 2012)

ThunderChunky said:


> :laugh: This thread is hilarious.


yeah i liked the pirate hooker. have to admit that was pretty good. fuck it. everyone wants to defend their right to be an asshole, so yeah i'm done defending the notion that we should be respectful to each other. i'm not bored at work anymore either, so it's time to do something else.

timmy, you aren't helping yourself at all with your posts. 

racer357, i like what you had to say. that was the best representation of a "discussion" i've seen yet. 

see you all down at the pirate hooker bar.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

polemite said:


> see you all down at the pirate hooker bar.


I'll save you a seat... :laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

timmy, you aren't helping yourself at all with your posts. 

@ this moment in time, I haven't found my proof. Until I find some facts, I'm just trying to rile everyone up.

It makes me laugh.

TT


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

poutanen said:


> I'll save you a seat... :laugh:


Where are you? I don't see Animal anywhere.:dunno:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

TMXMOTORSPORTS said:


> Where are you? I don't see Animal anywhere.:dunno:


Sorry, got sidetracked! ANIMAL MAD!!!!!


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Well done everyone! A couple minutes of entertainment for me :thumbsup:

:laugh:


TT, come back and we'll show you some more spots on Seymour


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I Just read about three pages of thread wondering what all the buzz was. 

I see we're just picking on a mental midget. I don't get what he's going for here. 
haha.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

Argo said:


> I understand your user name now.


:laugh: hurting himself makes him epic.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Why is it that 9 pages of you guys can't find a single instance of any accident caused by what I did. I can answer that, cause it never has.
> 
> TT


Maybe because you're the first person to do it?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

timmytard said:


> When I prove you all wrong, & I will. I'll use facts not opinions.
> You sir are first in line to suck the dick.
> 
> Why is it that 9 pages of you guys can't find a single instance of any accident caused by what I did. I can answer that, cause it never has.
> ...


Religion's for idiots. You're an idiot. Fuck you. Also, fuck you. Nice troll thread.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

christ this thread is ridiculous, a whole lotta stupid being posted in here.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


>


That is awesome!


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)




----------

